# Mini breeders/undocked tails



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone know of a mini breeder that does the recommended health testing, and leaves a natural tail? Thanks!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't personally recommend these people as I don't know them and didn't end up contacting them, but I came across them while I was searching. They show their poodles, claim to do full health testing and leave natural tails/ dews. The only thing I didn't like on looking through their website was that they require you feed a specific and IMO poor quality food. Oh and they're in Canada, and I think you're in the US!

Welcome to Enchantment Poodles, Miniature Poodle breeder in Ontario, Canada

My breeder leaves natural tails, but she has no breeding stock at the moment and no litters planned. I will ask her if she knows anyone though, as she has many contacts in the US.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> I can't personally recommend these people as I don't know them and didn't end up contacting them, but I came across them while I was searching. They show their poodles, claim to do full health testing and leave natural tails/ dews. The only thing I didn't like on looking through their website was that they require you feed a specific and IMO poor quality food. Oh and they're in Canada, and I think you're in the US!
> 
> Welcome to Enchantment Poodles, Miniature Poodle breeder in Ontario, Canada
> 
> My breeder leaves natural tails, but she has no breeding stock at the moment and no litters planned. I will ask her if she knows anyone though, as she has many contacts in the US.


Thanks, Cdnjennga. I won't be ready until next year, spring/summer, so I have time!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

A little late I know, my younger mini is from Duenna Poodles. Her breeder shares her dogs with a lady in the Netherlands, meaning undocked tails are a must. They breed apricot/red and black. My mini has a fabulous temperament and hardy as hell. Her dam, who I own now, is from Palman Poodles. They do dock but their dogs are fabulous too, lots of show and performance titles. I believe cream/silver.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Karin Benker - Karbit Poodles in Oregon leaves her tails natural: Karbit Poodles


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, Pat Palmer (Cameo Poodles in upstate NY) told me she will not be docking tails unless the dog is going for show. She has lovely reds and apricots.


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not certain if this would work, but you could try and approach the breeder of your choice and offer to pay for the puppy upon birth, then ask them to leave the tail natural.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

There are more Canadian dogs with undocked tails than there are in the US and it isn't that hard to import a dog to the US from Canada. I think Donna's suggestion is a good one, too.


----------

